# HTPC video card for use with Sony Bravia X Servies TV



## Guest (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello!

I have used the DVI -> HDMI from my Radeon X1600 Pro to connect to an X Series TV at 1080 and was less than impressed with the picture quality. Can any one offer suggestions as to what would be a decent video card for this purpose?

Cheers :wave:


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2007)

Jase76 said:


> Hello!
> 
> I have used the DVI -> HDMI from my Radeon X1600 Pro to connect to an X Series TV at 1080 and was less than impressed with the picture quality. Can any one offer suggestions as to what would be a decent video card for this purpose?
> 
> Cheers :wave:


You should be able to get as a good a picture out of the X1600 as you would any other card. Was it running at native resolution? It may also be worth trying a VGA connection. Was the image quality bad even on the desktop or only when showing video?

If you still want another card I'd look at an nVidia 7600GT.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks for your reply!

I was justing running the standard windows desktop in the native resolution 1080. Edges of text appeared blocky and some colours (such as folders) off colour. I changed the TV colour settings but these seemed to have minimal effect.

Am looking at a new card for the HTPC and agree with your recommendation :jump:


----------



## Harold Dale (Jun 26, 2006)

Definitely an Nvidia with the advance DeInterlacing and stuff. There are some 7XXX series that have HDCP DVI ports if your ever thinking of doing Blu Ray or HD-Dvd drives.


----------

